# Testing let me know what you think



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok I am borrowing a friends Digital Rebel for the weekend, and I have been testing it on my frogs. I may purchase one in the near future. Let me know what you think:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

[email protected]! THATS SOME DETAIL. Thats amazing Kyle, i love the one of the luce.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, I think so too. I have only been using the camera for a couple hours and so far I like it. I am going to the zoo and the local conservatory tomorrow to try it some more. Might order one next week.



Ryan said:


> [email protected]! THATS SOME DETAIL. Thats amazing Kyle, i love the one of the luce.


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

mannnnn those are some awesome pictures. Gotta agree with Ryan those leucs details are great!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, still have a number of things to try, but so far I like it.



AlexB said:


> mannnnn those are some awesome pictures. Gotta agree with Ryan those leucs details are great!


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

What lens are you using? I have the 10D and I love it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Those are with the kit lens, and with a +4 filter. I plan to try a 100mm macro tomorrow.



rmelancon said:


> What lens are you using? I have the 10D and I love it.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry not familiar, what is the "kit" lens?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

18-55 that comes with the digital rebel.



rmelancon said:


> Sorry not familiar, what is the "kit" lens?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, thanks, I didn't realize the Rebel came with a lens, the 10D didn't.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

Flash sych on the rebel is very slow...not sure it is a super problem with frogs shots but generally it is too slow.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It can be slow in some cases. So far I am pleased with the results. Still trying somethings, and plan to spend the whole day tomorrow messing with it. I'm sure I will be getting a ring flash if I make the move. Not sure on the macro lens yet, but have not tried it. Would like to try some extension tubes also.



skinnybonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Flash sych on the rebel is very slow...not sure it is a super problem with frogs shots but generally it is too slow.
> 
> Tammy


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

The flash sync speed has nothing to do with what kind of flash you use or what accessories you use...it is a function of the camera body and is a set thing.

Tammy


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Kyle-

I, like everyone else, am always in awe with your pictures but holy s*@t!!! Those pics are amazing! Great job! I am very interested in photography lately, and tend to go on picture taking fits of at least 100 pics at a time. I only wish that I could learn how to take shots like the ones you always have. Keep em coming is the only other thing left to say!  

-Shelley


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

That's some detail. You can see the pores on the leuc's face.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks I took about 60-100 in the first hour I had the camera home. I am going to try some more things today.



snmreptiles said:


> Kyle-
> 
> I, like everyone else, am always in awe with your pictures but holy s*@t!!! Those pics are amazing! Great job! I am very interested in photography lately, and tend to go on picture taking fits of at least 100 pics at a time. I only wish that I could learn how to take shots like the ones you always have. Keep em coming is the only other thing left to say!
> 
> -Shelley


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, 



Arklier said:


> That's some detail. You can see the pores on the leuc's face.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

Kyle, 

From a purely perfectionist photographis viewpoint, i think that these images are slightly inferior to your previous ones. Possibly because it's a new tool and you haven't got all the bells and whistles figured out.

I have used both the 10D and the Rebel and i would go with the 10D in a heartbeat. the rebel just seems to have more issues that you have to work around and i have never been able to get the quality of image that i can with the 10d which is a breeze to use.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*flash sync speed*

Canon 300D / Digital Rebel flash sync speed is 1/200

Canon 10D flash sync speed is also 1/200

The sync speed is one thing, flash duration is another. The more power a flash uses, the longer the flash duration, the less power a flash uses the shorter the flash duration. However, for practicaal purposes, on these cameras, the flash duration is much shorter the flash sync speed, so this is a non issue. Any movement should be frozen, unless you are photographing bullets.

There are also hacks available that make some of the features disabled on the Digital Rebel available (disabled so as not to take away sales from the 10D).

The Canon EF 100 macro is outstanding, and is one of the sharpest lense in the lineup. It is not that hard to make a sharp macro lens, and they definitely nailed this one.

I use both the 10D and the EF 100 macro.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks and I agree. I am working on some more, and just got back from the zoo testing it. The larger sensor causes some issues, but the clarity is just amazing. 



drunknmunky said:


> Kyle,
> 
> From a purely perfectionist photographis viewpoint, i think that these images are slightly inferior to your previous ones. Possibly because it's a new tool and you haven't got all the bells and whistles figured out.
> 
> I have used both the 10D and the Rebel and i would go with the 10D in a heartbeat. the rebel just seems to have more issues that you have to work around and i have never been able to get the quality of image that i can with the 10d which is a breeze to use.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: flash sync speed*

So far the flash on the 300D is all that I don;t care for. Its just not that great. The built in one on my Sony is a ton better. I have just taken a few pics with the 100mm macro, and am downloading them now. We will see, but I am not been impressed with the very shallow DOF that it normally gives. I should know more in a few.



yuri said:


> Canon 300D / Digital Rebel flash sync speed is 1/200
> 
> Canon 10D flash sync speed is also 1/200
> 
> ...


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*Digital Rebel issues*

Just out of curiousity, what issues are there with the Digital Rebel vs. 10D?


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*shallow depth of field and flash*

The shallow depth of field can be easily altered, stop down the lens. The built in flashes are usually not useful for anything but 'grab' shots - snapshots if you will.

For serious macro work you need to get an external flash - either a hot shoe flash(es) (with cords to move it from the top of the camera) or a studio flash(es).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Digital Rebel issues*

to me 10D is just $500 more for features I will not use or can get with a hacked firmware.



yuri said:


> Just out of curiousity, what issues are there with the Digital Rebel vs. 10D?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: shallow depth of field and flash*

Ya the built in flash is not that great. I would most likely pick up a ring flash.



yuri said:


> The shallow depth of field can be easily altered, stop down the lens. The built in flashes are usually not useful for anything but 'grab' shots - snapshots if you will.
> 
> For serious macro work you need to get an external flash - either a hot shoe flash(es) (with cords to move it from the top of the camera) or a studio flash(es).


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*300D vs 10D*

Kyle,

Not sure if you have been tracking the prices, but the prices of both recently dropped for the first time.

The 300D is selling for $830 body only, $70 drop

and the 10D is selling for $1380 body only, a $120 drop

Prices are from reputable dealer in NYC and similar price from a reputable dealer in Atlanta.

Either way, both have the same CMOS sensor, same Digic processor, so you get the quality.

Yuri


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 300D vs 10D*

Oh ya, been all over the prices for some time. I can get the 300D kit shipped for $839.

I'm still thinking on it and trying some things.



yuri said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Not sure if you have been tracking the prices, but the prices of both recently dropped for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

PURE SWEETNESS!

Those are some of the sharpest PDF pics I'v ever seen!

I'v been looking at the digital Rebel, I'v got the lenses from my 35mm rebel, now you've made me want to get off the nice chunk of change to get it!  

Great pics!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm still thinking about it, i'm in no rush. I've been very happy with my currect camera. The rebel is a nice camera, overall images can be a bit dark out of it, along with a couple other minor issues.




Leif said:


> PURE SWEETNESS!
> 
> Those are some of the sharpest PDF pics I'v ever seen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

I guess my eye is not as discriminating as yours, the pics looked great.

As long as the issues are "minor" and the fact that I already have I nice EOS lense set I'm still leaning stongly towards a digital Rebel body. But I'm not out to win any photography awards either!  And I say that very respectfully....


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would also offer this advice. Don't pass on the kit, the kit lens is very nice , and sharp for the money. 

Don't take me the wrong way either its a great camera, but I take mostly frog pictures and do not have any lenses to start with. I'll be looking at almost $2000 to get a little better than what I already have. At least for the frog pictures. Now other thing are night and day better, but they also take lenses that cost $450.

Check out some out of my current camera on my site below:




Leif said:


> I guess my eye is not as discriminating as yours, the pics looked great.
> 
> As long as the issues are "minor" and the fact that I already have I nice EOS lense set I'm still leaning stongly towards a digital Rebel body. But I'm not out to win any photography awards either!  And I say that very respectfully....


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

"Now other thing are night and day better, but they also take lenses that cost $450." I don't quite understand that sentence....

Yes, I'v seen all your other pics and they are all great. I guess I was so excited about these particular ones because they were taken with a camera that I'm looking at.

Thanks for the Q&A BTW


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Understand, yes its a nice camera for the money. If you have the lenses, I'd say jump on it. I may get one myself, but still thinking. Been thinking for awhile too...



Leif said:


> "Now other thing are night and day better, but they also take lenses that cost $450." I don't quite understand that sentence....
> 
> Yes, I'v seen all your other pics and they are all great. I guess I was so excited about these particular ones because they were taken with a camera that I'm looking at.
> 
> Thanks for the Q&A BTW


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Someone might be interested

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/101428

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks tammy.. 

I'm still thinking on making the jump... Maybe i'm just thinking too much about it.



skinnybonedog said:


> Someone might be interested
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/101428
> 
> Tammy


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

I think you could be happier with the model up from the Rebel...my boss has the Rebel and while he loves it, he is also the cheapest man around and would not even think of spending more on a camera....to me the Rebel feels extremely cheaply made (I played with his Rebel at work)...you also need look at long term use. Of course it has not been out that long so no one really knows. I think the extra bucks you would spend would give you those features you feel you won't use....mainly it will give you a better built camera that would last you longer (digitals do not last forever like film cameras). I would not have gotten the Nikon D70 if there has been something in between it and the pro models (the D100 is on the way out and was two years behind the D70 in technology)....but the D70 is better made that the Rebel...and when they upgrade the D100 I will probably get it and sell the D70. It does not feel bad but it is no F100 or F5. 

Just do it Kyle...even if it is the Rebel...if you love it you can upgrade later....I LOVE my digital SLR!

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So many people telling me just that. The only feature I would miss from the 10D is the FEC, which there is a hack for the rebel. I think I would be better off spending the extra $500 on lenses, than on the body. My goal if I do upgrade is to replace it next year with the rumored D3. Or the 10D MII. Neither of which is out yet, or even public information. All just rumors. If I was a pro, or making money on my pictures I would just go for the 1D MII and never look back. If I build up some lenses making the move to something higher will not hurt as bad.

I'm overthinking it thats for sure, but also not really in a rush. Canon may have announcments soon on what could be out later this year. 



skinnybonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I think you could be happier with the model up from the Rebel...my boss has the Rebel and while he loves it, he is also the cheapest man around and would not even think of spending more on a camera....to me the Rebel feels extremely cheaply made (I played with his Rebel at work)...you also need look at long term use. Of course it has not been out that long so no one really knows. I think the extra bucks you would spend would give you those features you feel you won't use....mainly it will give you a better built camera that would last you longer (digitals do not last forever like film cameras). I would not have gotten the Nikon D70 if there has been something in between it and the pro models (the D100 is on the way out and was two years behind the D70 in technology)....but the D70 is better made that the Rebel...and when they upgrade the D100 I will probably get it and sell the D70. It does not feel bad but it is no F100 or F5.
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

Yeah, I waited and waited for Nikon to make anouncements too...and you know what..you can wait forever because with digital right now there will always be something better around the bend. Alot of shooting time was lost for me by waiting....great photos could have been lost. So I jumped in and got what would work for now and am a shooting fiend and am not losing any more shots....if you have $4500 get the markII...at least I will get one for work in a few months. ...but if not, get the Rebel and start shooting and always shoot RAW.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I know, exactly what I plan to do. I do still have my Sony, but will be selling it to get another lens.



skinnybonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Yeah, I waited and waited for Nikon to make anouncements too...and you know what..you can wait forever because with digital right now there will always be something better around the bend. Alot of shooting time was lost for me by waiting....great photos could have been lost. So I jumped in and got what would work for now and am a shooting fiend and am not losing any more shots....if you have $4500 get the markII...at least I will get one for work in a few months. ...but if not, get the Rebel and start shooting and always shoot RAW.
> 
> Tammy


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

The lack of ability to turn down the sharpening is to obvious for me.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

HUH?



joseph said:


> The lack of ability to turn down the sharpening is to obvious for me.


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

hey kyle 
I've seen many of your older photos and I think they were really nice. The ones you just uploaded with the rebel look very sharp but to be honest, the colors look better with your Sony. I know you've only had a week with it, but if thats the way your frog pics are going to look as far as color, I would hold off. Theres so much competition in digital slr's right now prices will definetly drop soon.

Sal


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I can change that in the camera if I want to, but for testing I wanted it all at default. The Sony colors are a bit high, and I often bump them down a bit in PS afterwords. Example of this is RED, my camera loves it, and it can be hard to fix at times.

For me I much prefer accurate colors to non-accurate.

I can get the 300D for $817 shipped. Thats not too bad. My thought is to make the move get some equipment and then upgrade the body next year or so. 



Uncle Sal said:


> hey kyle
> I've seen many of your older photos and I think they were really nice. The ones you just uploaded with the rebel look very sharp but to be honest, the colors look better with your Sony. I know you've only had a week with it, but if thats the way your frog pics are going to look as far as color, I would hold off. Theres so much competition in digital slr's right now prices will definetly drop soon.
> 
> Sal


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

I like your thinking Kyle. Get a decent body and spend the money building a great lens selection. Good lenses are the backbone of any good system.

In over seven years of working at a camera store in Toronto, we had very few cameras come in due to parts failure or breaking down from use. The majority of gear came in because people would drop cameras, poke their fingers where they should not, send their camera to the bottom of a river or pond, open up the camera to see how it works and come in with all these extra parts after they put it back together etc.

The gear being made today is much more durable than even ten years ago. If anything the first thing to go is the shutter mechanism, and putting in a new shutter housing is not a problem.

The plastic feel, well that is personal. There is usually something better out there or that will be out there.

The stuff about color, well, you can make something any color you want. Computer monitors are not usually calibrated properly, so a file that looks good on one monitor may look like hell on another.

File sharpening can be set to from -2 to +2, so there is room for getting something to suit you. Besides, you normally do sharpening as your last step (in PhotoShop) and that is outside of the camera.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup, exactly. I think this is a god start, and after 3-4 lenses something really cool could be out. Also with the hacked firmware the rebel is the best bang for the buck I think. 

I hope to order one this week. We will see...



yuri said:


> I like your thinking Kyle. Get a decent body and spend the money building a great lens selection. Good lenses are the backbone of any good system.
> 
> In over seven years of working at a camera store in Toronto, we had very few cameras come in due to parts failure or breaking down from use. The majority of gear came in because people would drop cameras, poke their fingers where they should not, send their camera to the bottom of a river or pond, open up the camera to see how it works and come in with all these extra parts after they put it back together etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

My boss just got the new Nikon DSLR (can't remember the name) and thinks it’s great. Have you looked at it?
ADAM


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The D70? It is a very nice camera, but I want to go with canon. I tossed around the idea of going with the 10D, but really won't use the added features and the hacked firmware adds some that I may use.



addam4208283 said:


> My boss just got the new Nikon DSLR (can't remember the name) and thinks it’s great. Have you looked at it?
> ADAM


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Adam,

I too have the D70 and love it and it has many more features than the Rebel and feels much more solid...but I can't get Kyle to go Nikon ...in the pro bodies Canon has Nikon beat and probably will continue to do so...but in the consumer DSLR Nikon wins for alot of reasons....built quality and flash sync speed being two.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I really have nothing against it, just from all my reading and looking at pictures I think the Canon glass is better. So I'm going to go with the cheap body since there will be some new ones out soon, but will not be at a decent price until later next year. I really will not use a lot of the features that are missing on the rebel and the ones I want can be added with the hacked firmware. I have not seen anything yet to justify the $500 cost of the D70 or the 10D. Now I have not used the D70, but have used the 10D.

The Canon Nikon fued will love as long as the company does I'm sure, its just a matter of opinion. The thing that really worries me is what will Sony have next. People knock them, but they are the number one digital camera seller in the world for a reason. Some of the features are way beyond what Canon or Nikon offer on there DSLRs. Correct me if I am wrong, but neither the D70, Rebel, or 10D, has true spot metering. Another one is nightvision shots, not that they are they useful, but the nightframing is great. Allowing you to see and focus is total darkness and then flash a picture to get a normal shot. Very cool feature. The biggest things I will miss is the swivel body, and live preview. They are just great, all they need is a large sensor... 





skinnybonedog said:


> Adam,
> 
> I too have the D70 and love it and it has many more features than the Rebel and feels much more solid...but I can't get Kyle to go Nikon ...in the pro bodies Canon has Nikon beat and probably will continue to do so...but in the consumer DSLR Nikon wins for alot of reasons....built quality and flash sync speed being two.
> 
> Tammy


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

The D70 absolutely has spot metering...I use it regularly. It is a 2.3mm diameter or 1% of the frame centered on the center focus point. The Rebel is a 9% spot...big difference. As far as nightvision shooting, I know the D70 has low light assist but not sure about total darkness but I have no use for that anyway.

It is all just personal preference and if I had to start all over again, I might go with Canon, not for their glass, because Nikon has great glass....but for the fact that Canon is ahead of the game in technology and Nikon always seems to be playing catch-up. I shoot Nikon personally and will be shooting Canon at work...no biggie as it is the person behind the camera that takes the picture!

Tammy


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nikon vs Canon and Sensor sizes vs Pixel clusters*

I love the Nikon-Canon debate. I have owned both systems, and use both companies DSLRs at work, and see positives with both. Both are solid, solid systems. It is more a question of ergonomics and lens selection and company's environmental record for me.

Either way, you can get a great camera with a enormous assortment of lenses. If you wait another 6 months or a year, you will get a more advanced camera. This goes on for as long as they make cameras.

Canon is wholly owned by Canon, while Nikon is a subsidiary of Mitsubishi (massive multinational). One of the other subsidiaries of Nikon is a huge timber company that is stripping Indonesia of its virgin forests (destroying virgin forests where orangutans are found). Canon does not have such a blemish on its company record.

Canon has a huge budget for R&D and also has a sensor manufacturing plant - so they make all their CMOS sensor for the 300D and 10D and 1Ds and continue to innovate. Nikon innovates too, but from reading industry news, Canon's R&D budget dwarfs Nikons.

Canon also has lenses that I like and I sold my Nikon system years ago to buy into Canon's EF mount. Nikon still uses a mounting system that has been around for many decades - it has added features to it, but it is still the same basic system. Canon (to much uproar at the time) changed from their FD mount to the present EF mount to accomodate more electronics and other things that escaped my memory. There are rumblings that crop up every few years about an impending change to Nikon's mount, but nothing has materillaised.

All this blabbing from me is mostly irrelevant (apart from the enviro record), since it really comes down to the person behind the little box holding the glass. As you can see Tammy's photos are lovely as are Kyle's, as are a host of other photographers. A camera or a lens will only yield its potential when used by someone with good technique, a good eye for composition and good knowledge of the subject. I was always amazed at the customers who would come into the store, and buy stuff they read about in a magazine and then get upset because their pictures did not resemble the ones in the magazine. Then there were the old fellows who would come by the shop with their decades old screw mount Spotmatics, or their almost half century old Leicas and produce exquisite images. It is the person behind all the circuits and apochromatic coatings that decides what and how to photograph.

One last thing to keep in mind is the hype over megapixels. Sony's F828 boasts 8 megapixels - quite a lot. Consider though the sensor size and resulting pixel size. The aforementioned Sony has a sensor size of 8.8mm X 6.6mm -- whereas the more megapixel anemic Digital Rebel (6 megapixels) has a sensor size of 22.7mm X 15.1mm with a correspondingly much larger individual pixel size. So in this case the Sony's sensor covers an area of 58.08mm squared, whereas the Canon's sensor covers an area of 342.77mm squared. Don't believe the hype until you look into it further.

Nikon, Canon, Pentax, Minolta, Olympus, Sigma, Kodak ... all offer or about to offer at least one DSLR, so do your research and take your pick.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Nikon vs Canon and Sensor sizes vs Pixel clusters*

Very good points Yuri, smaller sensors have some advantages also, but at the cost of noise.

Tammy, could not remember this morning if the d70 had spot or not. Both are great cameras and take great pictures. 

As yuri stated it takes some skill (i'm always still learning) and I think it is funny how many people jump to a DSLR and take very poor pictures with them. They are not point and shoot cameras, and require at least a base knowledge of the camera and photography. Thats not to say those people can not learn, but a lot of them think I spent $1000 or more and all I should have to do is press the shutter. Just not the case, and if it is someday it will just not be any fun anymore. 

I hope to make the upgrade soon, and then start learning more. I was a bit suprised with how well my pics with the rebel I tested came out. I had learned more with my Sony than I had realized. One thing to note is that the higher end sonys and canon prosumer cameras offer a lot of the same features as a DSLR, so they are great to learn on without taking the larger $$$ hit on a DSLR.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

you said "Tammy, could not remember this morning if the d70 had spot or not."

What I said was, "The D70 absolutely has spot metering...I use it regularly. It is a 2.3mm diameter or 1% of the frame centered on the center focus point. The Rebel is a 9% spot...big difference."

Just to clarify...spot metering is very important for certain types of situations.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I know, this morning I could not remember if it did or not. I did see your response though. The 10D have limit spot metering also. My Sony has it and for flower/macro shots it can be required.

The rebel for me is only a interm solution. I'm not ready to drop $3000 all at one time, so this will alow me to start slow, and then get a new body when they are out.



skinnybonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> you said "Tammy, could not remember this morning if the d70 had spot or not."
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

Oh, you said I could not remember if the D70 had spot metering or not so just wanted to make sure you knew I did know and posted it...not trying to push you to go Nikon...it really makes little difference...Nikon vs Canon... if you can do what you want to do with a Rebel then just go for it.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for all your help and your darn Lamasi pictures have pushed me over the edge to upgrade.  Just a great frog and great pictures!

I should be ordering in the next day or so. Still looking for a place to get the memory and the camera for a fair price.



skinnybonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Oh, you said I could not remember if the D70 had spot metering or not so just wanted to make sure you knew I did know and posted it...not trying to push you to go Nikon...it really makes little difference...Nikon vs Canon... if you can do what you want to do with a Rebel then just go for it.
> 
> Tammy


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Kyle...glad you like the photos...they are the cutest little frogs in the world! 

Try http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com for compact flash memory and check on http://www.dpreview.com in the forums section there is a Storage and Media forum and people often post where they bought memory at good prices. I use 512mb cards and get about 90 shots on each. I am taking a trip this summer to Alaska and will take 4 512mb cards and am getting an Apacer Disc Steno that burns from the CF cards on CD with no computer needed. So if you want more info on that kind of stuff I can talk to you about it.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks I live on DPREVIEW so have been reading a lot there. I will check out the site you sent. I plan to get another storage device rather than get a bunch of CF cards. But I am looking for one.



skinnybonedog said:


> Thanks Kyle...glad you like the photos...they are the cutest little frogs in the world!
> 
> Try http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com for compact flash memory and check on http://www.dpreview.com in the forums section there is a Storage and Media forum and people often post where they bought memory at good prices. I use 512mb cards and get about 90 shots on each. I am taking a trip this summer to Alaska and will take 4 512mb cards and am getting an Apacer Disc Steno that burns from the CF cards on CD with no computer needed. So if you want more info on that kind of stuff I can talk to you about it.
> 
> Tammy


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyle,

The reason I opted for a direct CF to cd device was because with the mass storage devices...like a mini hard drive...I would still have to come home and deal with all the files. I would have to either put them on my computer (read big organization problem for me), or put them on my computer and burn them right away and then delete them (read I have a problem deleting things hence the organization problem)...or the way I intend to do it is to just burn a cd right away. No transfer to computer and the cd is ready to go and keeps me from filling up my computer.

Something else might work for you if you are not a pack rat like I am...whether it be stuff in general or files on computer. I just hate to throw anything away even if I do have a backup 

Tammy


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*CD-Rs*

Tammy,

Have fun in Alaska.

On the topic of CD-Rs, I have done a fair bit of research for work on this (archiving files etc.). Anyways, there is one clear leader of the pack in the world of recordable CDs, by a US company also! The company name is Mitsui (now called MAM). In any case they use a proprietary dye that is more stable than others as well as using silver and gold reflective layers. I have found them to be price competitive with higher end CD-Rs made by other companies.

Go to: http://store.mam-a-store.com/silver-cd-r.html

I use the silver and not gold, since some have complained of problems with the gold reflective layer in certain drives (lower end drives). No reports of problems with the silver reflective layer CD-Rs.

Also, the dyes in CD-Rs are more stable than the ones in CD-RWs. That is why for archiving CD-Rs are always recommended above CD-RWs.

If you are using CD-Rs as your primary storage, then go for the best. There have been reports of data loss in as little time as six months!

Yuri


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Yuri,

Thanks for that info....do you know if the tangerine colored discs are also silver as ebay has some killer deals on these. I checked the website but it was not clear to me...I did send the company an email. I had read some of the articles on some of the data loss problems being found in very short time periods...very scary to think of losing files in such short amounts of time! 

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well my rebel came today, still learning, and testing, should have some frogs pics tomorrow. I do have the hacked firmware loaded, and will be testing some of the added features. Right now I just have the kit lens, but that will change over the next few weeks.

Here is one of my first pics out of it:


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Good job Kyle....you are one your way now....to becoming a crazy man...you will want to shoot all the time.

Tammy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks...



skinnybonedog said:


> Good job Kyle....you are one your way now....to becoming a crazy man...you will want to shoot all the time.
> 
> Tammy


----------

